# New Biocube 29 Reef Tank



## Super4Ever (Apr 3, 2014)

Hey all,

I'm sure some of you saw I recently got back into the swing of things with my freshwater 125g tank. Well, my fiance and I have been dying to get a saltwater tank as well. We came across a deal on a biocube with stand and we couldn't pass it up.

It's been going for a little while now and I wanted to share some pics.


----------



## FrightyDog (Apr 16, 2013)

Its beautiful!!! Whats the stock! I also have a 29g. I can see 2 ocellaris clowns, 2 bangaii cardinals, 2 firefish? (1?), and a purple firefish?


----------



## AquaPlayz (Aug 14, 2015)

That looks awesome, I see 3 cardinals


----------



## Roccus (Nov 1, 2013)

Looks great... those are a real nice set up... did you leave it stock or upgrade( add) the additional LED's... how about the sump... did you leave the bio balls or ditch them for a skimmer or different filtration.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Lotsa nooks and crannies for the fish to go, and to place more corals.
Are you going with mostly softies and LPS?

Looking good either way.


----------



## Super4Ever (Apr 3, 2014)

Right now its just the stock lights and filtration. Plan to add more the the filtration eventually.

The stock is as follows:

2 Bangaii Cardinals
2 Red Cardinals
2 Clownfish
2 Firefish
1 Purple Firefish
1 Dragon Goby
1 Scooter Blenny
1 Red Mandarin
1 Fire Shrimp
1 Decorator Crab
6 Hermit Crabs
4 Snails

Had two PJ cardinals but something beat them up and we lost them.

I think I'm sticking with mostly softies and LPS. Going to try and get an updated picture on here soon.


----------



## AquaPlayz (Aug 14, 2015)

Wow, that's alittle over stocked, but also the mandarin and scooter blennys need a very well established 55gallon tank for the fact of they almost never eat anything but live copepods and a 29gallon cant supply that much especially for 2.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

I was just thinking they most likely accept frozen foods and possibly even good processed. Many of the dragonetts are captive bred nowadays, not saying that these are but I know the ones I get here tend to be.

You are correct in the matter of wild caught draggonetts not accepting non live foods until "weaned" onto another diet. Very risky business keeping 2 or 3 without a refugium and lots of rock work volume when they are not captive bred.


----------



## Roccus (Nov 1, 2013)

I agree that is an extensive stock list for that tank... especially when a fair portion of it is partitioned off for a sump and fiteration... here's what I know... I have a green mandarin in a 75 gallon tank with about 100lbs of rock work and a 30 gallon sump ( loaded with pods and macro algae) he lives with several other fish... mine eats frozen Mysis and live baby newly hatched brine shrimp but hunts the rocks sun up to sun down... I target feed him last after all the other fish have been fed ...Mandarins are slow picky eaters... having that much competition in that tank is going to be a chore....

I find the smaller Mysis that I feed my sea horses to be the best choice for the mandarin, their tiny mouths have a hard tome with larger food... make Mysis your main staple, brine shrimp unless enriched holds very little nutrition.


----------

